# Pot Size--Really Tall Narrow Same as Short Squat



## past times (Nov 2, 2007)

this is a kind of wierd idea and maybe i am overthinking it a bit but this is my idea. I have space that is limited in width and length but not height. basically a 2x3x9 closet that area i have a 250 hps/mh fixture. The soil used is a pure potting soil with no fertilizers added. This is cut with equal parts of perlite and vermiculite (so it is 1 part dirt, .5 vermiculite, .5 parts perlite). Nutes used are foxfarms... that being said, the pots that i have are 8 inch diameter but tall. i think they carry a little over a galloon of soil. 

first, is this enough soil for clones to get a decent size

second, if a little more soil would be better i was thinking i could extend the height of the pot adding at least another gallon of soil while at the same time keeping the same number of plants in said area.

that is where the concern comes in...does the shape of the root system being very tall but skinny have an effect on the plant/buds? 

any thoughts?


----------



## csharper (Nov 2, 2007)

see https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/28925-root-development-vs-plant-growth.html

I would say if you have 1G pots, no matter their shape, they will not be the bottleneck in a 250 watt system. fdd and skunk have pictures to prove it.


----------



## past times (Nov 2, 2007)

so the 1G is too small for just clones...2G good enough?


----------



## csharper (Nov 2, 2007)

no... 1G is more than enough is my point you could maybe even go smaller considering your light


----------



## natmoon (Nov 2, 2007)

Plants stretch more when they are put into a big container to early on imo anyway.
You should be fine with the setup you've got if a plant looks like its stretching to much for your liking during veg just snip the top off of it.
All though i think that root shape affects plant growth i do not think a fat pot makes a fat plant and a thin pot makes a thin plant.

When i talk of root shape and tightness i simply mean that if a young plant is given to much space to root out into to quickly it will build a large but frail root system and grow tall to quickly in my opinion whereas a plant given 3 repottings,2 during veg and one after 2 weeks in flower from a small coffee cup sized pot to a fairly large pot in the end will give you a better overall shape and bud tightness and help to reduce stretch.
I also believe that this creates a fairly tight and compact rootball which also helps with buds being tighter at harvest.

To achieve bud tightness though you need to fan the plants and water carefully trying to keep the plant as dry as possible but yet still healthy,good bud needs a good amount of oxygen to the rootball which sounds counterproductive when you hear me talk of a tight rootball but because of the 3 repottings the rootball is only tight in the middle and on the 3rd repotting when you want the most oxygen to the root system for budding the tip roots suddenly have a load of new soil that is less compact and dryer because i only ever water around the base of the stems so that the outer side roots can gather oxygen more easily and the central root core is a harder ball shape that seems to suck up fluids much better almost acting like a sponge from root density.
Anyway im totally wasted smoking some pppxblueberry so i dunno if i am talking shit or not


----------

